# Schwinn 20" springers



## azcottonpicker (Mar 20, 2012)

I recently just got in a vintage schwinn 20" springer fork..Its heavy and has the larger width steerring tube without the bottom knurling as seen on other 20" schwinn springers and krate springers..Anyone have any info about this springer whether it possibly came from a older middle weight cruiser {20"}?..or it was the early springer fork on the super deluxes?. I now have it on my 1964 stingray deluxe coppertone...It sure looks sweet on it now...It requires the wider handelbar stem like the older schwinn bikes...Soon to have pics of it on the bike...Thanks


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Mar 20, 2012)

*64 early 65*

stingray fork. either super d pr the J33 came with them. or they could have been bought at the shops.


----------



## azcottonpicker (Mar 20, 2012)

*20" schwinn springer*

I know they were equipted on the super deluxes and the 1 year only J-33 stingray..I have another 20" schwinn springer but its a bit lighter and has the steering tube bottom knurling but uses the {later} standard handlebar stem..Kinda been quessing it might of been done with a older tooling machine?..Kinda cool to have a slight different variation schwinn 20" springer fork in my collection...


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Mar 23, 2012)

*66 had the bigger stem*

66 was the beginning of the larger stem, Also the last year for the Super Deluxe. Also any krate steer tube would swap into that springer. Not sure how long they were offered at dealerships.


----------



## azcottonpicker (Mar 24, 2012)

*Stem*

My 1964 coppertone deluxe has the larger stem...I swapped the astubla fork it orginally had and replace it with a 20" schwinn original springer fork. The astubla fork had the "wider" tube for that kind of stem..This 20" schwinn springer also has the wider steering tube which made the original stem and hardware fit perfectly like a "glove"..Later stems would not work with this springer would fit too loose...Although somewhere after 1965 it appears schwinn made a slight more narrower steering tube for 20" springers,krate springers,astubla forks and a change in stem size from then on...Heres a before photo of this early schwinn 20" springer before i clean it up and repaired some damage..It requires the older larger stems to work on this springer..No knurling on bottom of steering tube...Will show later how it looks on my 1964 deluxe stingray..









Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> 66 was the beginning of the larger stem, Also the last year for the Super Deluxe. Also any krate steer tube would swap into that springer. Not sure how long they were offered at dealerships.


----------



## Will08 (Apr 18, 2017)

azcottonpicker said:


> *Stem*
> 
> My 1964 coppertone deluxe has the larger stem...I swapped the astubla fork it orginally had and replace it with a 20" schwinn original springer fork. The astubla fork had the "wider" tube for that kind of stem..This 20" schwinn springer also has the wider steering tube which made the original stem and hardware fit perfectly like a "glove"..Later stems would not work with this springer would fit too loose...Although somewhere after 1965 it appears schwinn made a slight more narrower steering tube for 20" springers,krate springers,astubla forks and a change in stem size from then on...Heres a before photo of this early schwinn 20" springer before i clean it up and repaired some damage..It requires the older larger stems to work on this springer..No knurling on bottom of steering tube...Will show later how it looks on my 1964 deluxe stingray..View attachment 46660



Would you like to sell this?


----------



## Ridge Rider (May 13, 2017)

Here the same springer on my J-33


----------

